
Show HN: Public API endpoint to check for 6.5B known passwords - uniqpass
https://dazzlepod.com/uniqpass/api/
======
patatino
One of my "trash" password is listed but it is a "relatively" strong password.
I have never had an any problems with an hacked account I'm aware of. So most
likley from some site which stored the password in cleartext?

~~~
Nadya
I'm more surprised that one of my old, known-to-be-insecure passwords is
listed as "false". 6.5B passwords and it doesn't include the Exploit.In list
(of nearly 600 million)? Quite surprising.

You may have been part of a leak but that doesn't mean you've been compromised
because of the leak.

You may be able to find which account was leaked by checking your emails here:
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

~~~
ahazred8ta
363 million unique passwords "from various websites (including major sites
e.g. Sony Pictures, Gawker) ", which JtR makes into 6.5 billion variants --
[https://dazzlepod.com/uniqpass/](https://dazzlepod.com/uniqpass/)

